# chignon



## itka

Trovo nei dizionari che questa parola è la stessa in francese e in italiano. Pero' sono quasi certa che la mia nonna, che si pettinava così, non gli dava un nome francese.
Quale parola poteva usare al secolo scorso una signora anziana (toscana) per dire : "un chignon" ? Dovrebbe esistere un'altra parola, no ?
Grazie per le vostre risposte !


----------



## Corsicum

*Je tente, peut être bien* ?…mais assez probable pour le Toscan : _"Cuticagna" __*« Voce d’uso non comune »*_
_Chignon = Cuticagna = nuque, peau du cou; chignon - Du latin . cutis (peau)_
*A partir de :*
_http://infcor.adecec.net/_
_http://www.etimo.it/?term=cuticagna&find=Cerca_
_Nuovo dizionario italiano-francese‎ - Page 125_
_Nouveau dictionnaire françois-italien‎ - Page 169_
*nuca = occipite, collottola, cuticagna, cervice, coppa*
_Dizionario italiano, latino, francese‎ - Page 201_
*CUTICAGNA*. Collottela. (Lat. cervix. ) Le *chignon* du cou. CUTI 'COLA.
Webster's Corsican to English Crossword Puzzles: Level 5‎ - Page 106
_Cuticagna = chignon, *...*_


----------



## itka

Merci beaucoup pour ces pistes ! 
J'ai regardé "cutticagna" sur le site que tu indiques et ça renvoie à "collotola" (p.94) avec le même sens... 
Je suis perplexe car, bien que ce soit plus convaincant que le "chignon", je ne me souviens pas de ces mots et il me semble étrange de n'avoir pas connu un mot que ma grand-mère devait prononcer tous les jours ! Elle avait peut-être un mot de dialecte...autre que toscan ! (familial ?)


----------



## Corsicum

*Voir éventuellement du coté de l’étymologie de chignon(catenione)*
_http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chignon_
_Mélanges d'étymologie française‎ - Page 34_
_Petit dictionnaire de l'ancien français‎ - Page 63_
http://projetbabel.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10593


----------



## Nicuzza22

Buongiorno! 
Potrebbe essere "crocchia"  o "tuppo"? Sono gli unici due sinonimi che mi vengono in mente in italiano anche se non saprei se ne esistano varianti regionali differenti...


----------



## itka

Eccola ! Usava "la _crocchia_" !   Me lo ricordo adesso !
Grazie mille Nicuzza !


----------



## Corsicum

Nicuzza22 said:


> "tuppo"?...


Oui, vu pour le Napolitain :
ALESSIA MIGNONE FRANCESISMI NEL DIALETTO NAPOLETANO
_*Tuppo*" (Andreoli 1887; Altamura 1968; D'Ascoli 1990). Dal fr. *chignon* (1080, *......* **catenione* (lat.parl.) ._


----------



## itka

Ah è una parola napoletana ! Io, questo "tuppo" non l'ho mai sentito, ma se è napoletano si capisce !
Qualcuno sa da dove viene la "crocchia" ?


----------



## Corsicum

Voir peut être ?
*chignon : définition de chignon et synonyme de chignon (italien)*
Définitions de *chignon*, synonymes, antonymes, dérivés de *chignon*, dictionnaire analogique de *chignon* (italien) *...* *chignon* (n.) ciuffo, *crocchia*

*_________________________________________________________*

*« Crocchia » est parfaitement juste et « Cuticagna » semble parfaitement… faux *car il semble désigner la peau et les cheveux, c’est de l’anatomie.


----------



## Nicuzza22

L'etimologia non saprei, però geograficamente "crocchia" è diffuso in tutta Italia. Tuppo non è napoletano, nel primo link di Corsicum è la spiegazione (italiana) della parola napoletano "scignò" di chiara origine francese. Tra l'altro io uso "tuppo" e sono siciliana! Nel secondo link ho un dubbio sulla traduzione di "chignon" con "ciuffo": chignon è anche una ciocca di capelli che cade sulla fronte?


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> Qualcuno sa da dove viene la "crocchia" ?


Secondo una delle ipotesi viene dal verbo latino _conrotulare_ (rotula = rotella). Ma su Etimo.it ne trovi altre.


----------



## Nicuzza22

Grazie per il link Necsus, PREZIOSISSIMO! l'aggiungo subito ai preferiti!


----------



## itka

Grazie ancora una volta, Necsus ! 
Non lo conoscevo questo link, di fatti, direi come Nicuzza : PREZIOSISSIMO !


----------



## nmg2098

tuppo è usato in molte regioni del sud e ricorda toupée. Comunque spesso anche nel passaato italiano usavamo termini francesi (la moda... o la presenza dei francesi in Italia)


----------



## Necsus

Da 'Francesismi nel dialetto napoletano':

*tuppo *
m. "ciugnù, ciuffo di capelli che le donne portano annodato e fermato dietro la testa; ciuffo (di uomini e di uccelli)" [...] 
DERIV.: *tuppùto *
agg. "capelluto" (Altamura 1968). Dal fr.a. _toup _(1080, _Chanson de Roland_, FEW 17, 343), sua volta dal franc. _*_top 'cima' (cfr. ted. _Zopf _'tresse de cheveux'); passato anche al sic. e cal. _tuppu _'id.' (DEI V 3930 s.v. _tuppu_).

*scignò *
m. "cignù, ciocca di capelli finti inserita tra quelli veri, tuppo" (Andreoli 1887; Altamura 1968; D'Ascoli 1990). Dal fr. _chignon _(1080, C_hanson de Roland_, BlWbg; NDEtymFr) "nuca, treccia di capelli ricadenti sulla nuca", dal lat.volg. _*catenione_, deriv. di CATENA (ib.).


----------

